# Bobcat guide



## mjohnson1979 (Mar 3, 2017)

Not sure if this is the right place for this. Just wondering if anyone had any openings left for a cat hunt with hounds for this season or could suggest someone for me to contact. I know its getting late in the year to be looking. Anywhere in the lower would be good.

Thanks


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Contact SRConnell on here, I know he sold his hounds but still tight with a group that guides. If you can't find him through search go to general board and look at elk thread


----------



## mjohnson1979 (Mar 3, 2017)

ok thanks i am waiting to hear back from another person but ill see if i can look him up


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Darren Kamphouse - 231.920.2058

Brian Hortemiller - 231.342.1204

Chris Sellers - 989.560.6936

All are hard hunters that will put you on a cat.


----------



## mjohnson1979 (Mar 3, 2017)

thanks i went bear hunting with Chris thats what sparked my interest in trying a cat hunt. he said he was booked when i was on my hunt with him. i ended up getting ahold of Jim Shephard and he said he has time to try to get me on a cat. so im looking forward to that.


----------



## CABELKINS2000 (Nov 8, 2011)

Jim Shephard will not disappoint. One of the best guides, hunter and woodsman I've had the pleasure to share the woods with. He get's it done and you will have fun!


----------



## CABELKINS2000 (Nov 8, 2011)

Just don't get "SHEPHARDIZED"!


----------



## mjohnson1979 (Mar 3, 2017)

he talked with me for at least a half hour on the phone. you can tell he loves being out in the woods. i am looking forward to meeting him and watching him and his dogs do their thing.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

CABELKINS2000 said:


> Jim Shephard will not disappoint. One of the best guides, hunter and woodsman I've had the pleasure to share the woods with. He get's it done and you will have fun!


can you please PM me his number. Thank you


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Any quotes on price?


----------

